# Visa for Wife



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

I am confused. I have seen references that indicate that you can apply for a visa for your wife online. I have residency. However the e-channel website is very confusing and I am unable to identify which process to follow. 

Or am i barking up the wrong tree and should I just go to a typing centre with all the docs. 

Any links to websites gratefully received.

T


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You can probably get an answer through the chat feature on www.abudhabi.ae


----------

